# Ξεπορτίζω



## adber010

I can't seem to find this verb in any dictionary but I guess it ought to mean "go outside" (to pass through the front-door). Am I right? And, since I didn't find it in any dictionary, is it colloquial? Modern? Slang?

Thanks for answers!


----------



## Perseas

Hi,

you can look at these definitions in those online dictionaries. You are probably interested in the first definition ("to sneak out of my house"). Yes, it is colloquial. We can use it to tease someone: "Πού ήσουν χθες; Πάλι ξεπόρτισες;"


----------



## velisarius

I think it could mean also "to venture out"; "δεν τολμούσε να ξεπορτίσει".

Το μεταβατικό ρήμα "ξεπορτίζω"-"βγάζω με βίαιο τρόπο κάποιον έξω από την πόρτα/διώχνω" είναι σε χρήση και σήμερα;


----------



## Perseas

velisarius said:


> Το μεταβατικό ρήμα "ξεπορτίζω"-"βγάζω με βίαιο τρόπο κάποιον έξω από την πόρτα/διώχνω" είναι σε χρήση και σήμερα;


Προσωπικά δεν το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ με αυτή τη σημασία.


----------



## Andrious

Perseas said:


> Προσωπικά δεν το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ με αυτή τη σημασία.



Ούτε εγώ.


----------



## Eltheza

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

adber010 - you might be interested in this (apparently) related (in meaning) verb: ξεμυτίζω. It's root is 'μύτη' = nose:

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ξεμυτίζω&dq=

I haven't ever come across the verb you mention. Perhaps Perseas, Andrious and others may be able to tell us whether it's in common usage.

I like 'ξεμυτίζω'; an English example would be something like, "It was so cold that I didn't _stick my nose outside the door_ all day!"


----------



## Andrious

People prefer to express in other forms, but still they do use "ξεπορτίζω". You will hear more often "Πάλι έξω ήσουν;" or "Πάλι βόλταρες;" but "Πάλι ξεπόρτισες;" isn't unusual at all.


----------



## adber010

Ah! Thanks for all the great answers! People are so helpful in this language forum. I love it! 

Cheers!


----------

